# real life bugs and insects



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Did anyone else subscribe to this?

I have 34 issues and 35 bugs?
Anyone know how many issues there are in the series and when does it end?


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Haven't a clue but considering they find new ones every week they'll never run out of bugs to issue .


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

I think it is 56 in all.Collecting them myself. Cant save money for anything, but apparently able to save bugs. I am one magazine missing as some one walked off with one of my spider ones at a show.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

how many display cases and folders have you got?

My folder is bursting and I've got 3 display cases nearly full, there's not nearly enough room if theres 56 issues.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

How do they get all the bugs for these? I got the first edition, and then I questioned the ethics behind it and stopped buying them. I had visions of some sort of insect gas chamber.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

they work out costing a fortune so i never bothered lol


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

the reason i dont buy any of this crap:


LXDNG79 said:


> After some persuasion and convincing, he sold me live Het spinifers for 10rm which is equivalent to less than 2 USD per scorpion. I bought 10.
> 
> Wild caught Hets were stacked up against the wall to die by the hundreds in little cookie jars still with traces of earth and mud. This is because they hire the indigenous people to collect them from the forest by the thousands for peanuts.


first hand experience from someone iving in malaysia of what happens to these little trinkets you are buying.


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but the answer to that question is 69 Issues, as I have just received these in the post yesterday (04/05/2010) along with a letter congratulating me on having the finest collection of its type, unfortunately prior to these arriving the last issue I received from them was issue 59. And looking at my bank statement (they originally appeared on there as reallife but for some strange reason are now showing up as some Spanish company)


----------

